
Big Numbers and Air Travel - fogus
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2010/01/big_numbers_and_air_travel.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+scienceblogs%2FCyKN+%28Good+Math%2C+Bad+Math%29
======
lutorm
but... being blown up is scary!

Yeah, a little cross-discipline cost-benefit analysis wouldn't hurt. What's
the return on investment of the US military, for example? I bet in any
scenario less a global thermonuclear exchange, it's a very expensive way of
saving lives.

